# FA Down?



## Raving_Dragon (Feb 5, 2007)

IE says "cannot display webpage"....:?


----------



## STrRedWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Same here, Firefox on Linux via Verizon FIOS.


----------



## jamestigris (Feb 5, 2007)

Ditto, Firefox on XP, NTC - piggyback of VA Tech OC3.


----------



## cesarin (Feb 5, 2007)

there seems to be a firewall or somethingblocking the access to the webserver, cause 
3 loops timeout for me..
but the forum works just fine


----------



## tacticalsnake (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, it's not working for me, either.... :<
(but I gotta obsessively check my messages D:< )


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Feb 5, 2007)

Well it works again....kinda...not really. Just shows a blank page :?


----------



## Prince Karo (Feb 5, 2007)

It's the same for me. Just a blank page.


----------



## Shizuki (Feb 5, 2007)

It's not working for me at all.  Darnit, and just when I finished one of my commissions. =(


----------



## iller (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep, Blank page... It was timing out atleast before that and going to the 404.
Now it's hammered, almost seems like it's getting hit with a Denial of Service or some crap.
Hope it's just a bandwidth issue with their provider,
...and not some asshats playing the Ol' game of "&@#% with the furries"


----------



## tacticalsnake (Feb 5, 2007)

iller said:
			
		

> Hope it's just a bandwidth issue with their provider,
> ...and not some asshats playing the Ol' game of "&@#% with the furries"



Ditto...


----------



## blueroo (Feb 5, 2007)

http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6315


----------



## Grimfang (Feb 5, 2007)

Someone attacked FA? Nooo!

Damn that bastard and whoever his cohorts may be.


----------



## Prince Karo (Feb 5, 2007)

Is all the art ok?


----------



## tacticalsnake (Feb 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6315



DX
Damnit to hell...


----------



## Vgm22 (Feb 5, 2007)

I hope and pray that they catch whoever did this and punish them severly.


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Feb 5, 2007)

Yea I am more worried about the art as that would be a huge blow to me.


----------



## blueroo (Feb 5, 2007)

Fear not, your art is safe!


----------



## Raving_Dragon (Feb 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Fear not, your art is safe!



YAY! THANK YOU! ^_^


----------



## Prince Karo (Feb 5, 2007)

blueroo said:
			
		

> Fear not, your art is safe!


Yay!


----------



## AxelWolf04 (Feb 5, 2007)

So, is FA going to be down for quite some time?


----------



## iller (Feb 5, 2007)

I hate when I'm right


----------



## Moon-Baby (Feb 5, 2007)

It was Al Qaeda. Those bastards.

I can deal with not having the site up for a while, just so long as everything is safe and work is being done to get stuff back up and running.



			
				Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I hope and pray that they catch whoever did this and punish them severly.



Probably not, from personal experience. This one forum I go to was getting hacked nearly every week just because they were running on a system that was easy to hack.

They got better security, the hackers got bored, it was done.


----------



## Damaratus (Feb 5, 2007)

Just in case people who see this haven't read this: 
 http://www.furaffinityforums.net/showthread.php?tid=6315&pid=108043#pid108043


----------



## izartist (Feb 5, 2007)

This really pisses me off, I hate it when some asshat diecides it'd be fun to fuck with any site that I regularly visit, I desperately want to check my messages.


----------



## Sam-Mag (Feb 5, 2007)

Why am I thinking that it's someone that wanted to ruin FA from the start?


----------



## izartist (Feb 5, 2007)

Sam-Mag said:
			
		

> Why am I thinking that it's someone that wanted to ruin FA from the start?



I would want to know why anyone would "want" to ruin FA...


----------



## DarkMeW (Feb 5, 2007)

izartist said:
			
		

> I would want to know why anyone would "want" to ruin FA...



Internet drama limitations.


----------



## Sym_Gryphon (Feb 5, 2007)

whoever is responsible for the attack would be wise to stop ASAP... the longer it goes on, the easier it is to sniff out their IP, find their RL location, and send someone with an EMP gun...

mmm, silicon bacon...


----------



## mericus (Feb 5, 2007)

then go shoot a sunni and a shi ite and five wahhabbi, perfeably in the stomach so they can die as slowly and painfully as possible.
 I found out this is a directed attack by multiple servers/computers all over the world at the same time to the same website, my friend said d.O.S. i think. it can be prevented with routers but mostly the admins have to work it out. Now everyone think to the admins, and only good thoughts because they are our saviors all the time as well as now. Feel the energy coming from your heart, NOT THERE! - THAT"S NOT YOUR HEART!
 Anyway, from your heart to the admins and maybe FA too bless its heart, it makes us all so happy. (LOVE is more powerful than this) now forget about it and everything will be okay. (those of you that are watching just realize i just taught the world, (FA is the world to me) the basis of how to work magick).

 Anyway all in all the wonderful all powerful admins will work this problem out eventually. Look i was able to get in and i have to ask my friend what the heck happened!


----------



## Moon-Baby (Feb 5, 2007)

mericus said:
			
		

> then go shoot a sunni and a shi ite and five wahhabbi, perfeably in the stomach so they can die as slowly and painfully as possible.
> I found out this is a directed attack by multiple servers/computers all over the world at the same time to the same website, my friend said d.O.S. i think. it can be prevented with routers but mostly the admins have to work it out. Now everyone think to the admins, and only good thoughts because they are our saviors all the time as well as now. Feel the energy coming from your heart, NOT THERE! - THAT"S NOT YOUR HEART!
> Anyway, from your heart to the admins and maybe FA too bless its heart, it makes us all so happy. (LOVE is more powerful than this) now forget about it and everything will be okay. (those of you that are watching just realize i just taught the world, (FA is the world to me) the basis of how to work magick).
> 
> Anyway all in all the wonderful all powerful admins will work this problem out eventually. Look i was able to get in and i have to ask my friend what the heck happened!





um.......huh?


----------



## FalIndelstan (Feb 5, 2007)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> um.......huh?



He was replying to some guy's remark about Al Qaeda.

Damn! Screw those hacker guys. They're just jealous because FA rawks.
That or they're fat lazy nerds who sit in their mothers' basements thinking of new viruses / hacks to screw us all over just to give them joy.

GAWD. I'm pissed. >.<; :evil:


----------



## gliengul (Feb 5, 2007)

FalIndelstan said:
			
		

> Damn! Screw those hacker guys. They're just jealous because FA rawks.
> That or they're fat lazy nerds who sit in their mothers' basements thinking of new viruses / hacks to screw us all over just to give them joy.
> 
> GAWD. I'm pissed. >.<; :evil:



Actually most DDoS attacks are foisted by "script kiddies" as real hackers generally have more interesting ways to get you knocked 'offline', like tampering with your ISP's DNS servers, or getting you listed on the "Project Cleanfeed" block list.


----------



## FuzzWolf (Feb 5, 2007)

Vgm22 said:
			
		

> I hope and pray that they catch whoever did this and punish them severly.


Good grief, furry art is serious fucking business! 

Fuzzy


----------



## cesarin (Feb 5, 2007)

Sym_Gryphon said:
			
		

> whoever is responsible for the attack would be wise to stop ASAP... the longer it goes on, the easier it is to sniff out their IP, find their RL location, and send someone with an EMP gun...
> 
> mmm, silicon bacon...



you must be not very smart in therms of internet
its easy to find "zombies" or netbots to atack
Ie, using infected computers as decoy
even spoofing and using that DDOS (using fake 3way handshake to make normal servers send lots of unrequested errors to the target server )

its not that easy to just say "lulz, let's sniff their ip!"


----------



## Sym_Gryphon (Feb 5, 2007)

cesarin said:
			
		

> you must be not very smart in therms of internet
> its easy to find "zombies" or netbots to atack
> Ie, using infected computers as decoy
> even spoofing and using that DDOS (using fake 3way handshake to make normal servers send lots of unrequested errors to the target server )
> ...



... I know how DDOS works, and I know about zombies and netbots too, I was just saying in the off chance it WAS possible to find the main attacker...

*sighs* this is why I delete journal entries... cuz every time I say something, somebody calls me "not very smart"

take back what you said Cesarin, now


----------



## Sym_Gryphon (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm sorry... I was trying to get into FA to write a journal entry about how the cold weather is sapping my pleasantness... *sighs* script kiddie couldn't have picked a worse time... now I look mean...


----------



## cesarin (Feb 5, 2007)

Sym_Gryphon said:
			
		

> cesarin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol im sooo gonna take that back HAH  yeah sure 
and actually....tracking the original atacker could be a bit more simple..... if anyone tracks sites such as fchan, 4chan, enciclopediadramatica (& other websites related to drama), since these people (scriptkiddiez) do actually boost their ego by posting "their lulz atack", on these websites ( as proven many times by /b/ population from chan sites and their "invasions".

in other hand....
btw welcome to the internet, where not everyone will always agree on what you say.
and I find interesting that you claim you "knew" about botnet stuff , yet you said like it was "easy" to track people...

also, remember Im _NOT_ an enemy in here..


----------



## Arshes Nei (Feb 5, 2007)

Ok, this is really nothing new.


----------



## En Den (Feb 5, 2007)

*hands on hips, hard stare*
All right - who messed with football?!


----------



## jamestigris (Feb 6, 2007)

12:07AM EST, just checked, site is up.


----------



## R5K (Feb 6, 2007)

Moon-Baby said:
			
		

> It was Al Qaeda. Those bastards.


Conspiracy theory of the moment: It has something to do with the evolution vs creation thread. The attack was controlled by aliens from planet Gurubfsjb who are pissed that there was no discussion about xenogenesis and stuff. Those who actually attacked, mesmerized by alien mind control beams, are members of militant alien sects throughout the world. Did I mention the Illuminati already? There you have it. I always knew! Bwahahaha!

Erm... yeah. :lol:


----------



## Mega Wolf (Feb 6, 2007)

Well it looks like the site is finaly back up. Unfortunately I did not have the forum bookmarked so I just got back on myself. What the hell is a 'distribution attack'?


----------



## iller (Feb 6, 2007)

Something script kiddies do when they're not jacking off


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 6, 2007)

Not sure where you saw that phrase used, Mega, as I don't believe it showed anywhere in this thread.

DDoS (what caused the FA problem last night) is short for Distributed Denial of Service. Long story short, instead of a DoS attack (basically pound the shit out of the target system/network/etc so it can't get anything done) from one source (thus easy to block access from that IP address or contact the address' administrator to get them to kill the offending connection... and if said admin is really pissed they kill the offending _user_ :twisted: ), a variety of computers are used from multiple sources (more difficult to block or get shut down), often infected with some variety of script/program that effectively can turn those computers into slaves of the attacker, usually without the knowledge of the owners of those infected computers.

There's a lot more to it, of course, and as the cliche goes the devil is in the details, but the above will work for a quick overview for J. Random Websurfer.


----------



## pengolodh (Feb 6, 2007)

The phrase "distributed attack" that Mega quoted was used in the official announcement posted by blueroo in the Site Status forum - blueroo posted a link to that announcement in the present thread.


----------



## imnohbody (Feb 6, 2007)

pengolodh said:
			
		

> The phrase "distributed attack" that Mega quoted was used in the official announcement posted by blueroo in the Site Status forum



Ah, ok. I had forgotten the exact phrasing of Blueroo's notice.

Not that it really changes my previous post other than that, though.


----------



## Marthaen (Feb 8, 2007)

I found out who did the attack! It was the evil Moses!







Okay... just kidding.


----------



## ArrowTibbs (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Moses, you and your parting problem...

*group laughter*


----------



## uncia2000 (Feb 8, 2007)

Heh, heh... 

Hiya, dragon! Good to see you posting here, again. 

... Well that's one possibility I certainly had not considered.

Anyhow; rewinding a few days I'll have to add a belated "thank you" to the tech gurus for managing to cut off those particular avenues of abusing the community in a professional manner.

As soon as we cut over to the new server we were pounded *multiple* times. The first few we managed to cope with, with virtually zero user impact, but unfortunately we were eventually taken out (per the graph above). Apologies again for that.

As ever, we will try our best to ensure that such problems are dealt with in order to keep things running smoothly as well as everything else that needs doing for the current and future community.



			
				izartist said:
			
		

> Sam-Mag said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It only takes a small number of mean-spirited wreckers who do not care for the negative impact their actions have.

Regards,
David.


p.s. Happy to say we've been back online 24*7 since and already hitting new peak transaction traffic (and commensurate increased running costs/month in due course).


----------

